# Baked Vegetable and Seafood Wontons



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

Baked Vegetable and Seafood Wontons

1 envelope Lipton Recipe Secrets Vegetable Soup Mix
1 container (15 oz) light ricotta cheese
½ lb imitation crabmeat, chopped or 1 ½ c cooked shrimp, chopped
¼ tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp black pepper
40 refrigerated or frozen wonton wrappers, thawed
Water
Vegetable cooking spray
1 Tbsp olive or vegetable oil

Preheat oven to 350F.  In a medium bowl, combine vegetable soup mix, cheese, crabmeat/shrimp, garlic powder, and pepper.

Place 1 Tbsp ricotta mixture on center of each wonton wrapper.  Brush edges with water; fold each corner into center and press to seal.

Arrange seam-side-down on a baking sheet lightly sprayed with cooking spray.  Brush wontons with oil.

Bake 25 minutes or until crisp and golden brown, turning once.

Tip: Cover unbaked wontons with a damp cloth until ready to bake.  Brush with oil right before baking.


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 9, 2004)

* Another great recipe, PA Baker!!!  I can barely keep up.  I don't know how I missed this one, but I'm saving it right now.  I think I already know of an upcoming occasion that these would be perfect for.  Thanks!!!!!!!!     *


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 9, 2004)

When I get my deep fryer back from my sister I'm gonna try this as well as the eggrolls and all other deep fried goodies I've seen!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 10, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> When I get my deep fryer back from my sister I'm gonna try this as well as the eggrolls and all other deep fried goodies I've seen!



Damp, these are baked, so you don't even have to wait for your sister to return the fryer!


----------

